# Merhaba vs. Merhabalar



## Tecomán

Hy, can somebody help me? I need to know what is the meaning of MERHABA,  a turkish friend wrote me and his first word is Merhaba. Thank you very much.


----------



## Volcano

*Hi, hello*...


----------



## Tecomán

Thank you so much


----------



## Rallino

Please try and look for the words that you want to know the meaning of, in this site's dictionary first


----------



## smilingtranslater

Merhaba can be translated as Hello. Hovever merhaba is a message for friendship. While you are entering into a "Kahvehane" for example, which is a place people play games, come together and talk events in groups and have drinks (especially tea), if you say "Merhaba" all will say the same one by one. This means each of them accepted your coming into them and you are a friend.


----------



## Revontuli

Hola, Tecomán:

Bienvendio al foro.

"Merhaba" significa "hola". 

Una de las reglas del foro es, si no estás seguro de que significa una palabra, primero hay que mirarla en un diccionario y después, si no está, puedes preguntar aquí. No me malinterpretes, lo digo para que no tengas problemas en el foro

Saludos,
Revi


----------



## CapnPrep

To say "hello" to a group of people, should one say "_merhabalar_", or is this cute/slangy?


----------



## Rallino

No it is not necessary. I think Merhabalar is even formal. Both "merhaba" and "merhabalar" may be used for one person or for a group. 

like: 

-Merhaba herkese = Hello to all.
-Merhabalar efendim = Welcome sir.

But without making plural, it is polite as well so you dont even have to bother making it plural really.

"Merhaba efendim" is as good as "merhabalar efendim"


----------



## smilingtranslater

There is nothing like "merhabalar" in Turkish language. This is a degenerated usage of merhaba and it is certainly wrong. In my opinion this is very harmful for the authentic structure of a language.


----------



## smilingtranslater

Merhaba can be used both for a single person and also for a group. Even it can be used for 70 million people. Merhaba Türkiye!


----------



## Rallino

Well "Merhabalar"  it's like "helloes"

I heard zillions of people say the word, and it's quite friendly.

like: "Hi there!" "helloes what have you been up to?" etc..

Creating friendlier words from the same root is not harming the language I'd say.


----------



## CapnPrep

Rallino said:


> Well "Merhabalar"  it's like "helloes"
> 
> I heard zillions of people say the word, and it's quite friendly.
> 
> Creating friendlier words from the same root is not harming the language I'd say.


I certainly agree with you, but I can easily imagine English-speaking people having the same reaction as smilingtranslater to "helloes!" as a greeting. Even though "greetings!" is perfectly acceptable (and I would guess that smilingtranslater has no problem with _selâmlar_…)

But, Rallino, have you heard zillions of _young_ people say "_merhabalar_", or zillions of people of all ages?


----------



## Rallino

I guess mostly by middle aged people.  Young people usually go with "selam" or a quick "merhaba" then get on with what they're up to  But I think you can hear it used by people of all ages.

And yes, if *merhabalar* is incorrect, so is *selamlar*. But I never support a full correct grammar-ed speech. If something is used by people, then you can use it too. I believe that a language is not a competition of formalty, but rather a tool for expressing oneself effectively. I always advise all the turkish learners to stop with grammar at some point, and get used to the daily language. 

In the grammar books for turkish learners, I find some curious conversations like: 
-Merhaba, benim adım Mert. Ya sizinki?
 -Merhaba, benim adım Ewan,  ben İskoçya'dan geliyorum.  Memnun oldum.
-Ben de memnun oldum.

I mean come on, there is no such conversation. Ok it is grammatically correct, I have no objection to that. It can be used in some occasions. But it's just not practical for everyday language! Assuming that those turkish learners won't be dealing with very formal stuff like politics or diplomacy or a job interview for a certain while, A conversation like below would do just wonders:

-Merhaba, ben Mert.
-Merhaba. Ewan; İskoçya'dan.
-Memnun oldum
-Ben de.

And that's all! This might seem a bit off-topic, however that's the point, being understood, that's all.

And actually, how else can a language evolve? With every new generation, people change, thus language changes, it's the natural course, and I believe this should be supported.


----------



## smilingtranslater

Evolution is inescapable for a language and a natural process. Hovever we must distinguish between evolution and degeneration. What is the difference between them? I support evolution.


----------



## rockymtndude

Marhaba is  an arabic  word  used in the middle east  as Hello  But most people   don't know its source. 
Let's go to thesource:
"Marhaba" comes from Syriac, a language used by the first Christians Mar+haba
Mar = Master  or God
haba  = Love   marhaba = god is love​


----------



## shiningstar

Rallino said:


> _But I never support a full correct grammar-ed speech_. _I always advise all the turkish learners to stop with grammar at some point, and get used to the daily language. _
> 
> _And that's all! This might seem a bit off-topic, however that's the point, being understood, that's all._


 
I couldn't agree more.


----------



## erhan327

Uzun zaman sonra tekrar foruma bir göz atmak istedim. Ve yine Türkçe üzerine ahkam kesmecelere rastladım ve yine sanırım uzun bir zaman için foruma bakma isteğim kayboldu. Rallino her ne kadar dilbilgisi açısından eleştirmiş olsan da "merhabalar"ı desteklediğin için teşekkürler. Smilintranslater tamamen saçmalamışsın. Yuh! Ne alıp veremediğiniz var "merhabalar"la anlamadım. Gayet sempatik bir kelime. Dilbilgisi kitaplarından fırlamış olsaydı bütün kelimeler, Türkçenin güzelim günlük dil ifadelerinde sahip olduğu zenginliği arayıp da bulamazdık. Tabii bazılarının kupkuru bir dil anlayışını yeğledikleri görülüyor. Bari bırakın başkaları selamlama ifadesinin sonuna -lar eklesin keyfince. Zaten buna cevaz verme konumunda değilsiniz. Ama bu konuma sahip olunmadığının farkında olmayarak kesilen ahkamlar fazlasıyla bayıyor...Offf be...


----------



## dawar

erhan327 said:


> Uzun zaman sonra tekrar foruma bir göz atmak istedim. Ve yine Türkçe üzerine ahkam kesmecelere rastladım ve yine sanırım uzun bir zaman için foruma bakma isteğim kayboldu. Rallino her ne kadar dilbilgisi açısından eleştirmiş olsan da "merhabalar"ı desteklediğin için teşekkürler. Smilintranslater tamamen saçmalamışsın. Yuh! Ne alıp veremediğiniz var "merhabalar"la anlamadım. Gayet sempatik bir kelime. Dilbilgisi kitaplarından fırlamış olsaydı bütün kelimeler, Türkçenin güzelim günlük dil ifadelerinde sahip olduğu zenginliği arayıp da bulamazdık. Tabii bazılarının kupkuru bir dil anlayışını yeğledikleri görülüyor. Bari bırakın başkaları selamlama ifadesinin sonuna -lar eklesin keyfince. Zaten buna cevaz verme konumunda değilsiniz. Ama bu konuma sahip olunmadığının farkında olmayarak kesilen ahkamlar fazlasıyla bayıyor...Offf be...




Insanlar ve topluluklar evrim geçirdikçe, dil de aynı şekilde evrim geçirir. AMA bir dilin TEK var oluş nedeni birbirimizi anlamaktır. üstte yuhaladığınız insanlar bir kelimenin herkes tarafından anlaşılmasını sağlayacak kuralları koyarlar. Savunduklarınız ise o dilin günümüze daha uygun olmasını ve evrim geçirebilmesini sağlarlar. Ikisinden biri olmadan o dil ya gerçeklerden kopuk bir dil olur ya da kimsenin anlaşamadığı bir dil olur. Onun için bence biraz insaflı, mantıklı ve kibar olun.

Saygılar.


----------



## erhan327

dawar said:


> Insanlar ve topluluklar evrim geçirdikçe, dil de aynı şekilde evrim geçirir. AMA bir dilin TEK var oluş nedeni birbirimizi anlamaktır. üstte yuhaladığınız insanlar bir kelimenin herkes tarafından anlaşılmasını sağlayacak kuralları koyarlar. Savunduklarınız ise o dilin günümüze daha uygun olmasını ve evrim geçirebilmesini sağlarlar. Ikisinden biri olmadan o dil ya gerçeklerden kopuk bir dil olur ya da kimsenin anlaşamadığı bir dil olur. Onun için bence biraz insaflı, mantıklı ve kibar olun.
> 
> Saygılar.


 
Evrim-dejenerasyon farkını biliyoruz ve dejenerasyona tabii ki karşıyız. "Bir kelimenin herkes tarafından anlaşılmasını sağlayacak kuralları", günlük konuşma dili ile bizatihi o dil arasındaki ayrımı yapma gereği duymayan ve günlük dile tamamen anlayışsız bir şekilde yaklaşan; öznel beğeni ve/veya yargılarını -herkesin olan bir konuda yani dil konusunda- mutlak doğruymuş gibi ifade eden kişiler koyacak ise "geçmiş olsun-lar" diliyorum.

İtirazımı daha uygun bir üslupla ifade etmem daha doğru olurdu, kabul ediyorum. Ama kimseyi yuhalamadım. "Yuh" = "Yeter" anlamındaydı ve kısa yoldan hüküm verilmesineydi. Bahsettiğiniz dil hassasiyetinden ziyade forumda örneğine az rastlanmayan şekilde bulunan ve hoşlanmadığım ukalalık izharlarını hatırlatan bir durum karşısında hissedilen can sıkıntısından dolayıydı. "Merhabalar"ı kullananların dejenere bir ifadeyi pekiştiren insanlar yapılıvermesi pek de insaflı değil sanırım. Bu durumda Yuh!=İnsaf!


----------



## erhan327

I'm informed that in arabic there is "Merhaba" and "Merhabateyn" too. The second means "2 Merhaba". I agree with CapnPrep, such expressions, as "greetings!", are perfectly acceptable". And  I think "Merhabalar" is cute.


----------



## dawar

erhan327 said:


> Evrim-dejenerasyon farkını biliyoruz ve dejenerasyona tabii ki karşıyız. "Bir kelimenin herkes tarafından anlaşılmasını sağlayacak kuralları", günlük konuşma dili ile bizatihi o dil arasındaki ayrımı yapma gereği duymayan ve günlük dile tamamen anlayışsız bir şekilde yaklaşan; öznel beğeni ve/veya yargılarını -herkesin olan bir konuda yani dil konusunda- mutlak doğruymuş gibi ifade eden kişiler koyacak ise "geçmiş olsun-lar" diliyorum.


 
Katılıyorum, özellikle "herkesin olan bir konuda yani dil konusunda" kısmına. Bundan çıkan ise tartışma ortamının önemi  Herkesin oynayacağı bir rol var, ve herkesi saygılı olmaya davet ediyorum!


----------



## clevermizo

erhan327 said:


> I'm informed that in arabic there is "Merhaba" and "Merhabateyn" too. The second means "2 Merhaba". I agree with CapnPrep, such expressions, as "greetings!", are perfectly acceptable". And  I think "Merhabalar" is cute.



Marhaba is an Arabic greeting from the root r-h-b (ر ح ب) which literally means "vastness" or "spaciousness", and the verb _rahhaba_ (رحّب) meaning "to welcome." I guess the idea is that the room is so vast that one is welcome to come inside.

In formal Arabic the greeting is actually _Marhaba*n*_ مرحبًا, but colloquially, especially in the Levant (Lebanon/Syria/Jordan/Israel/Palestine), you find _Marhaba_ as a simple informal "Hello" and _Marhabteen_ as a response, literally "Double hello" or "Two Hellos".


----------



## Abu Rashid

selamun aleykum *smilingtranslater*,



> There is nothing like "merhabalar" in Turkish language. This is a  degenerated usage of merhaba and it is certainly wrong. In my opinion  this is very harmful for the authentic structure of a language.


If you want to go that far then you could say there's no "merhaba" in Turkish language either, since it's actually an Arabic word.

*rockymtndude*,



> Let's go to thesource:
> "Marhaba" comes from Syriac, a language used by the first Christians  Mar+haba
> Mar = Master  or God
> haba  = Love



 Marhaba, as clevermizo pointed out, comes from the Arabic (Semitic) root r-H-b which in it's base meaning means to be wide and spacious, and in the derived meaning to be welcoming and hospitable. The cognate verb exists in Hebrew as well, it's attestation in the Tanakh (Old Testament) predates the Syriac language even existing.


----------



## ecdadihifzeylerdi

Merhabalar'ın dejenere olduğu da nerden çıktı ki? Teşekkürler, tebrikler demiyor muyuz? Belki de daha doğrusu terbihler olur, ama terbih kelimesini kullanmıyoruz, o zaman merhabalar demek gayet doğal.


----------



## Pelazgu - Shqiptari - Alb

Fjala MERHABA deri sot eshte menduar qe i perket gjuhes Turke, por ne baze te analizes permes gjuhes shqipe te vjeter dhe te re (letrare), del se kjo fjale rrjedh nga kjo gjuhe dhe se eshte e vjeter sa edhe historia njerzore, do me thene para se Osmanlinjte te vinin ne Azi te vogel. Eshte pershendetje arkaike Shqiptare e cila ka pesuar nje deformim te vogel prej te folurit ne te shkruar. Ja permbajtja e kesaj fjale e transkriptuar ne shqip:
MEHRABA = MEIR A BÃ (Old Albanian)
MEHRABA = MIRË U BË ( Albanian Literary)
dmth mire u be qe u takuam, qe u pame e tj.
Ne asnje gjuhe tjeter nuk ka kuptim ma te qarte se ne gjuhen shqipe.

MERHABA comes up today is thought that belongs to the Turkish language, but according to the Albanian language analysis through old and new (literary), it appears that this word is derived from this language and that is old as human history, going with the said came before the Ottomans in Asia Minor. It is archaic Albanian word who has suffered a small distortion of the speech in print. Here is the content of this word transcribed in albanian: 
MEHRABA = MEIR A BÃ (Old Albanian) BECAME BEST 
MEHRABA =  MIRË U BË(Albanian Literary) BECAME BEST 
ie, that became well met, you were seen, and so forth.
In no other language does not make sense to me clear that the Albanian language.

Apologize for my poor English


----------



## Abu Rashid

Albanian? Come on, give us a break.

I think it's clearly established the word comes from the Arabic root r-H-b, which also exists in other Semitic languages and is attested thousands of years ago. Given that the oldest attested Albanian text (whether it contains the word you're claiming is the source of merhaba or not is another issue) is from only the 15th. century, I think you'd have a hard time showing this word was around in Albanian prior to the Semitic languages.


----------



## Melaike

ecdadihifzeylerdi said:


> Merhabalar'ın dejenere olduğu da nerden çıktı ki? Teşekkürler, tebrikler demiyor muyuz? Belki de daha doğrusu terbihler olur, ama terbih kelimesini kullanmıyoruz, o zaman merhabalar demek gayet doğal.



Merhabalar, teşekkürler, tebrikler; bunların hepsi dublaj/tercüme Türkçesinin dilimizde yarattığı tahribatı gösteriyor. Bu kalıpların kullanımı dilin kendi içindeki gelişimi ve değişimi ile açıklanamaz. Bunlardan daha kötüsü de var. Geçen gün birisine ''Teşekkür ettim'' ve ''Her zaman'' şeklinde bir cevap aldım.


----------



## Black4blue

Melaike said:


> Merhabalar, teşekkürler, tebrikler; bunların hepsi dublaj/tercüme Türkçesinin dilimizde yarattığı tahribatı gösteriyor. Bu kalıpların kullanımı dilin kendi içindeki gelişimi ve değişimi ile açıklanamaz. Bunlardan daha kötüsü de var. Geçen gün birisine ''Teşekkür ettim'' ve ''Her zaman'' şeklinde bir cevap aldım.



Birisine yaptığı bir iyilik için teşekkür edersiniz ve o da size "ne demek, ne zaman istersen" anlamında "her zaman" der. İngilizler anytime diyebiliyorsa biz neden her zaman diyemeyelim. İngilizceden olduğu gibi sözcük almıyoruz ki, beğendiğimiz bir kullanımı Türkçeleştiriyoruz. Tıpkı bir arkadaşımızdan duyduğumuz bir kelimeyi beğenip kullanmaya başladığımız gibi. Hangi dilden geldiği önemli değil.


----------



## Melaike

Black4blue said:


> Birisine yaptığı bir iyilik için teşekkür edersiniz ve o da size "ne demek, ne zaman istersen" anlamında "her zaman" der.



Türkçeye uyuyor mu sizce bu durum ? ''Teşekkür ederim''e verilebilecek en son cevaplardan biridir ''Her Zaman''. Birisine ''her zaman'' dediğinizde bu ''Ne zaman istersen'' anlamı vermek yerine  öylesine söylenmiş bir söz gibi geliyor. Bir dilden bir kalıbı tercüme yoluyla kullanacaksanız o kalıbın sizin dilinizde var olmaması gerekir. Bizim Teşekkür ederim'e verecek yeterince cevap niteliğinde kalıbımız var Türkçede.


Black4blue said:


> İngilizler anytime diyebiliyorsa biz neden her zaman diyemeyelim. İngilizceden olduğu gibi sözcük almıyoruz ki, beğendiğimiz bir kullanımı Türkçeleştiriyoruz. Tıpkı bir arkadaşımızdan duyduğumuz bir kelimeyi beğenip kullanmaya başladığımız gibi. Hangi dilden geldiği önemli değil.


Sorun zaten bu; İngilizlerin anytime'ını tercüme etmişiz daha doğrusu tercüme Türkçesi sayesinde normalmiş gibi algılamaya başlamışız bu kullanımı. Biz Türkçeleştirmiyoruz bunları, dublajcılar yapıyor. Bizim dublajcılar bu konuda dünyanın en iyilerinden olduklarıyla övünürler. Övünsünler tabii, sırf Amerikalıların ağız hareketlerine uydurabilsinler diye yeni bir Türkçe yarattılar. Şimdi siz de bu Türkçe'nin kullanımının normal  kabul edilmesi gerektiğini düşünüyorsunuz.


----------

